

Russia has blocked Twitter, rumors say - jkaljundi
http://habrahabr.ru/post/143615/

======
andrewl-hn
This comment (<http://habrahabr.ru/post/143615/#comment_4814888>) says:

"As an official representative of "Beeline" I'd like to notify that the
carrier was NOT blocking Twitter.

Since yesterday's evening when twitter page is opened the message "Page is
blocked by a carrier" is shown. Similar symptoms are reported not only by
Beeline but also by MTS and Megafon customers. Most cases are reported by
Opera Mini and IE users. In IE there's 403 error.

Based on the reports we conclude that the issue is observed in specific
locations only. When a user moves from one area to another the problem often
disappears. It's not limited to Moscow specifically: reports are coming from
all over the country.

From our side we contacted both Opera Software and Microsoft and also sent an
inquiry to Twitter head office in California. We're waiting for these
companies to respond and we'll keep you informed."

User Ekaterina Turtseva is an official representative of VympelKom (the
company behind Beeline brand) and she's an admin of official company blog on
Habrahabr.

------
gergely
After DDoSing UStream for about 9 hours this week I wouldn't be surprised if
turns to be true.

------
waterlesscloud
Reading through that page, there's a lot of discussion that it may just be
some sort of bug.

------
smnv
This is simply not true.

